
Show HN: Stop overloading your email inbox – A central place for newsletters - sebubu
https://houndmail.io/
======
sebubu
Here the founder. There are so many good newsletters out there and for a long
time, I subscribed to them all. Unfortunately, my email inbox started to fill
itself with more than 20 new emails every day and I completely lost the
overview over my personal stuff.

Houndmail solves this problem for me and hopefully for others as well.

I started houndmail as a side project two months ago and I am now eager for
feedback and your thoughts :)

